# Hydro- WW, Great White, AMS



## MiracleDro (Oct 17, 2008)

GH Ebb and Flow Buckets
3 600 watt hps with air cooled yield master 2 reflectors.
Gh Nutrients
8X6X7 room Air Tight

This is the first week of flowering. Things looking good so far. All started as seeds and had 8 but now 6 ladies because two were males.

Order of pics is

AMS, Great White Shark, Great white Shark, WW,WW

All from green house seeds


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Oct 17, 2008)

they look very pretty!

nice and green. are they sleeping ? that why leaves bowing down?


----------



## MiracleDro (Oct 17, 2008)

That was right when they woke up before getting some food


----------



## gmo (Oct 18, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, were those seeds the new color coded seeds from greenhouse?  Lookin' good by the way.


----------



## MiracleDro (Oct 18, 2008)

I don't believe so. How do they color code them? I received them from the Dr but packaged from greenhouse


----------



## gmo (Oct 18, 2008)

You would know if they are color coded.  They are something brand new from greenhouse.  It's actually a really good idea, they sell packages with 5 or 10 different seeds but you can tell what each seed is because they are all different colors on the outside.  Plus in the coloring is a root stimulator to help the young seed get a jump start.


----------



## MiracleDro (Oct 18, 2008)

I guess I got them after they did this. I received them about 6 weeks ago


----------



## Muddy Paws (Oct 18, 2008)

Your plants look happy and healthy, MiracleDro..be proud of your work on em


----------



## andy52 (Oct 18, 2008)

looks great to me,keep it up


----------



## imager777 (Oct 18, 2008)

Have you tried any of the AMS yet?  If so, how is it?  If not, I'll just have to check back in about a couple months.


----------



## MiracleDro (Oct 18, 2008)

Haven't tasted the ams yet. I started with 3 seeds of it but only one made it. Maybe they were just weak seeds because everything else lived with no problems. I got the AMS because it is a mold resistant strain and I had mold kill 3/4 of my last harvest but it was because the humidity here in the summer is crazy and I couldnt keep the temps down.

Now that I have all that under control and switched from running 2 1000s with no air cool vent to 3 600s with aircooled reflector I can already see the results. 
Plus before I was groing like 7 different strains because they were just randoms given to me with the exception of ak47. 
Now I have good seeds and good strains and more experience so I am hoping they will continue on this way.

Thanks for all the kind words guys.

Now lets just hope the clones I took are almost rooted then I will be a happy man.


----------



## MiracleDro (Oct 20, 2008)

New Pics


----------



## MiracleDro (Oct 20, 2008)

Also I hav to say that if you dont use air cooled reflectors and have heat issues they make a HUGE difference. I was running 2X1000W not aircooled before going to these 3X600w cooled and temps are perfect it holds 77-80 degrees on the plants.  I also have one 6inch intake fan for the room and an 8 inch exhaust. I couldnt be happier now and the plants definitely show it too.


----------



## MiracleDro (Oct 21, 2008)

Just got the clones into rockwool cubes today I'll post pics of that and the flowering tomorrow. Can't find the camera LOL


----------



## imager777 (Oct 23, 2008)

I thought the Great White Shark was supposed to have larger "teeth" on the leaves, hence the name.  In the pictures, the leaves look about the same as the other two...?  It could be different in person; just surprised me.

Ya, I know, pointless comment.


----------



## MiracleDro (Oct 23, 2008)

The leaf on the left is the shark and the right is the WW they are very similar but overall the shark are a more jagged looking leaf. These things are really starting to take off now too.. Must be all the green mojo thanks


----------



## imager777 (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh wow, side by side you can really see the difference.  Thank you for that post!  That's amazing.

...I get way too excited about plants.


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 23, 2008)

*Jaw dropped.

Can't wait to grow these White Widow beans I got!*


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 23, 2008)

Lookin good.  A vaccum-sealed room sounds cool too.


----------



## MiracleDro (Oct 26, 2008)

They are doing great. Taking off and starting to form.


----------



## stonedrone (Oct 26, 2008)

WOW!  Those are some good looking ladies there.


----------



## JBonez (Oct 26, 2008)

looking good man!


----------



## Growdude (Oct 26, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## MiracleDro (Oct 27, 2008)

what do you guys think these ladies will yield?


----------



## MiracleDro (Oct 29, 2008)

I went in there to see a big difference today. They grew a ton for just one night. I'll take pics tomorrow so you can see what i mean. I didnt alter nutes or anything.had to move lights up a little bit. Ok im just babbling now:bongin: :fly:


----------



## MiracleDro (Oct 30, 2008)

Enjoy :hubba:


----------



## DirtyWeed (Oct 30, 2008)

Nice man, the ladies are looking excellent. Keep up the good work and keep us posted on how they turn out.


----------



## blancolighter (Oct 30, 2008)

Man, those things are trying to kiss the sky! growin up fast and lookin great!


----------



## MiracleDro (Oct 31, 2008)

yeah the tallest one is the AMS and then one of the widows is competing. The sharks are about 2-3 ft tall but real bushy will tons of bud sites. I now see what its like when you actually have good seeds. What a world of difference. At frst I thought they might be stretching but it doesn't look like stretch just seems like they hit a growth spurt. The AMS is about 3 1/2 to 4ft tall.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Oct 31, 2008)

wow, wow, wow them plants are some of the bushiest plants i have ever seen! great job, keep doing with u doing, them things look like u going to get a pound per plants!


----------



## MiracleDro (Oct 31, 2008)

haha I wish! Although I did get 520 grams from one bagseed plant on my first grow. Then my second grow was avg and my 3rd got MOLD. Now the weather is cooler and humidity isnt crazy. Its the environment i think. I really have no idea what I will yield since I never grew WW or any of these before. I've just been using the lucas method for nutes now and it is the best choice I ever made.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 1, 2008)

*The ladies are looking great and coming right along MD. :aok: Whatever your doing keep doing it because they seem to be loving it.  *


----------



## MiracleDro (Nov 1, 2008)

Today is flush day so I will be running straight water until tomorrow. I use RO water that comes in at 10ppm. My house is almost 400ppm so that RO filter does a great job. I flush every saturday and put nutes in every sunday. I also use hydrogen peroxide it really helps with nute buildup and slimy roots. My roots have never looked brighter and whiter


----------



## MiracleDro (Nov 3, 2008)

So anyone want to guess on yield? Closest person gets extra green mojo


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 3, 2008)

*I will guess 8 oz. :hubba: *


			
				MiracleDro said:
			
		

> So anyone want to guess on yield? Closest person gets extra green mojo


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 3, 2008)

8.5 grunt, 8.5 brothers


----------



## MiracleDro (Nov 3, 2008)

So things are going well still. This is the beginning of week 4.
The sharks look like they will be one big bud when they are done. Budding sites just consume the inside of them. The ww and ams look good too. The AMS is a great plant. It has pretty much no leaves and just flowering sites. And it grows like it has LST but I didn't do any the first round. The smallest plant is unknown strain. There is a good chance it's either durban poison or juicy fruit but I dont know for sure. Anyway enjoy


----------



## joseaf (Nov 4, 2008)

What is your schedule for watering/nud?


----------



## MiracleDro (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm watering every 3 hours for 15 minutes. I'm using the lucas method for nutes. So 8ml/gal of micro and 16 ml/gal of bloom.


----------



## MiracleDro (Nov 4, 2008)

I think the order is ... Shark, Widow,widow,shark, AMS


----------



## MiracleDro (Nov 6, 2008)

Almost the end of flower week 4. Things are rollin around. They are starting to fill out now. They are probably not going to get any taller now eh?


----------



## smokybear (Nov 6, 2008)

They may grow a bit more yet but the majority of the stretch is over with. The ladies are looking fantastic. Great work my friend. I chose WW for my next indoor crop so I will definitely be checking back in on those ladies. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 7, 2008)

makeing my mouth water with that bud porn!!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 7, 2008)

*Everything is looking great MD. :aok: Nope i don't see them getting much taller.  *


----------



## aaonehundred (Nov 7, 2008)

Very nice looking plants


----------



## JBonez (Nov 7, 2008)

coming along nicely man, great job!


----------



## MiracleDro (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok so one of my sharks has what look like seeds on one of the buds. How did this happen? I dont have any meales in the room or even in the house. Heres a pic let me know what you think. Also is the second and third pic a hermie? There are no seeds anywhere else but on two buds of that plant in the first pic


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 11, 2008)

hermie. You can see the nanner sticking out the side in pic three.


----------



## Hick (Nov 11, 2008)

think I spotted your problem


----------



## MiracleDro (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah those didnt show up until recently. Is the whole crop ruined or just the few buds that made seeds? I already pulled that plant out of the room and it wasnt close to the others


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 12, 2008)

you made the right move. Just keep your eyes out for any other plants.


----------



## MiracleDro (Jan 2, 2009)

Sorry I didnt update this until now. So The hermie I had made some seeds appear on every plant however it didnt completely ruin the crop. I ended up with about 600grams dry. The biggest yielder was the ams and the biggest widow with about 100-120 gms each. I have already begun the next grow. They are 3 weeks into flowering. I have four ww going and am now using a waterfarm setup instead of the ebb and flow buckets. My buddy is growing all sharks. We now have two great mothers and I will never have to worry about a damn hermie again. It could have been a lot worse though. Also I'm gonna start growing some ak again. AK is probably the easiest plant anyone can grow. It's nearly impossible to screw it up or kill it and I "highly" recommend it to first timers and veterans. Just make sure you have a great big carbon air filter cuz that stuff reaks. I will make a new thread with pics on the new grow shortly.


----------

